# Acheter appli sans passer par apple store



## Pinsonmimi (29 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une possibilité d'acheter des applis de l'apple store pour iPad mini  sans passer par l'apple store justement en utilisant paypal (Apple n'acceptant pas Paypal).
Un genre de revendeur en quelque sorte

Peut-on payer une appli avec une carte itunes ?

Merci pour le renseignement


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2017)

Oui possible avec une carte iTunes



Ouvrez l’iTunes Store ou l’App Store sur votre appareil.  
Si vous utilisez l’iTunes Store, touchez Musique dans la barre de navigation inférieure, puis faites défiler jusqu’au bas de la page. Si vous utilisez l’App Store, touchez Sélection dans la barre de navigation inférieure, puis faites défiler jusqu’au bas de la page. 
Touchez Utiliser.
Saisissez le code à 16 chiffres commençant par un « X » dans la zone de texte (si vous possédez une carte cadeau iTunes, ce code est imprimé au dos de la carte). 
Lorsque vous avez terminé, touchez Utiliser.  
Si vous n’êtes pas encore connecté, vous êtes invité à vous connecter après avoir touché Utiliser. Une fois que vous avez utilisé votre carte cadeau iTunes avec succès, la page de remerciement suivante s’affiche.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (29 Octobre 2017)

Merci Jura, mais si je télécharge l'appli à partir de mon ipad je fais comment ?
La carte itunes semble également ne pas accepter Paypal mais au pire j'utiliserai ce moyen pour ne pas avoir mon N° de CB sur l'apple store (j'ai eu de gros problèmes de piratage)


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2017)

Votre banque ne peux vous fournir un numero de cb virtuel ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (29 Octobre 2017)

Non, les eCartes ont été supprimées il y a un bon moment déjà.


----------



## Madame Mim (29 Octobre 2017)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Merci Jura, mais si je télécharge l'appli à partir de mon ipad je fais comment ?
> La carte itunes semble également ne pas accepter Paypal mais au pire j'utiliserai ce moyen pour ne pas avoir mon N° de CB sur l'apple store (j'ai eu de gros problèmes de piratage)



Tu peux acheter une carte iTunes dans un magasin, ainsi tu n'as pas besoin de renseigner ta carte bancaire chez Apple.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (30 Octobre 2017)

Merci, c'est une solution pour ne pas utiliser ma CB à l'Apple Store, mais ça ne me dit pas comment, avec cette carte, je peux acheter des applis pour mon ipad. Je ne vois aucun endroit pour mettre un code


----------



## r e m y (30 Octobre 2017)

Une fois qu'on a saisi le code de la carte iTunes (cf pas à pas de jura plus haut), le compte iTunesStore ou AppStore est crédité du montant de cette carte. 

Ensuite on peut acheter librement de la musique, des vidéos, des films, des livres sur iTunes ou des apps sur l'appStore et leur prix vient en déduction de notre crédit.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (30 Octobre 2017)

merci beaucoup, bonne journée


----------



## Pinsonmimi (30 Octobre 2017)

bonne nouvelle !! depuis 3 mois on peut payer les applis via paypal,... super pratique !!

Merci Apple !!


----------

